# Connecting Componenets, Need Help Pls.?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello HTS folks,
I'm new here and googled 'home stereo forum' and found this great informative site. I have been viewing the forums and found some of the topics very interesting and informative, while others are way over my head as far as the technology goes. But, hopefully I'll learn something while I'm here!

My question is more of a how-to in connecting various components I have together to get my Audio system up and running. These components I believe are from 1996'ish to 2001.

The list is as follows:

1 Pioneer Stereo Cassete Deck, CT-S605
1 Onkyo Quartz Synthesized FM Stereo/AM Tuner, R1
1 Onkyo Integra Stereo Graphic Equalizer, EQ 35
1 RCA 5 Disc Changer
1 Harmon/Kardon, CDR 20
2 Onkyo Integra Integrated Stereo Amplifiers, R1 
2 Infinity Floor Speakers, CS 3007
2 Infinity Floor Speakers, CS 3009
2 No-Name Heavy Box Floor Speakers
1 Velodyne Audio Subwoofer System, CT-120
A multitude of RCA jacks


Thanks for any assistance anyone can lend.

- Ed


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Ed and welcome to the Shack!

How did you come about all this equipment?

Basically all your component sources such as the tape deck, tuner and CD players will all connect to one of your integrated amps via RCA cables.

Since this is a two channel setup, I don't see the need for more than one integrated amp and a pair of the floor speakers.

If the integrated amp does not have a subwoofer output, you'll have to connect the speaker outputs of the integrated amp to the Velodyne sub and then from the sub to the floor speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally a Home theater receiver would do you best as then you could hook up all your components to the one receiver as well as power your speakers in a 5.1 configuration. Receivers are relatively inexpensive if your just going to use it as a preamp. 
The EQ 35 can just be hooked up between the receivers pre outs and the R1 amps powering your front speakers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok - So far I have hooked up the tape deck, tuner and disc changer to the 2 amps by y-connections. I have one of the amps powering the 4 speakers, and the other amp powering the other 2 speakers and the sub woofer. I gotta tell ya, it works very well and sounds awesome! I don't need the cd burner to be connected to anything, as that can be standalone. Not really sure how to connect the equalizer, but I don't think I need it (.. or do I??).

Thanks,
- Ed


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You probably want need it. If it sounds good now, I wouldn't even fool with the eq.

Show us a pic of your setup if you get a chance.


----------

